# Jasper-Coat Change



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

One more from yesterday. Please excuse the kitchen, the backsplash is a very slow work in progress .

Jasper looking a little too at home on the counter...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Jasper looks like a super model laying on your counter hehehe


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

or a centerfold!!! lol


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL too funny! Perhaps we can loan him out to one of the fashion mags .


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters:

He looks BEAUTIFUL.. Love his coat.. You are certainly doing a great job managing and upkeeping, growing it.. WOW

Isnt Beth a great photographer.. She is Beth Glassman, right? 
NICE nice lady.

When/where are you showing him next?

Enjoy your beautiful boy !


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

gorgeous as always


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Aw thanks so much Ora! You are too kind. I have an appointment with Julie this week, we'll talk about when to show Mr. Ornery Goober . I'll be sure to let you know when he goes back into the ring. 

Thanks KalaMama!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

What a beauty! I love, love, love his long fur!


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

He looks a little sheepish lying on the counter! Try using a cool/warm stand dryer (not force dryer) to help you brush. It will feel like an extra hand to separate the hair down to the skin and help you see the mats very clearly.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you cavon!

Feralpudel, Sheepish only because he loves to counter surf so is used to being in trouble for counter related activities LOL. I'll have to give in and buy a stand dryer. I bet that would help tons. Do you have one that you'd recommend?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I recently bought the Edemco stand dryer with 4 legs and have been pleased. I like it better than a comparable Oster that my friend has. It is solidly built, reasonably quiet, and easy to position. 

If money were no object, I would get a Speedy Electric, but they are twice + the price of the Edemco (I paid a little over $300).


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I recently bought the Edemco stand dryer with 4 legs and have been pleased. I like it better than a comparable Oster that my friend has. It is solidly built, reasonably quiet, and easy to position.
> 
> If money were no object, I would get a Speedy Electric, but they are twice + the price of the Edemco (I paid a little over $300).


Feralpoodle:

I have the Speedy V 1000 I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.. I have it for many years.. It never gave me problems and never broke down.
I had the Oster stand dryer and it broke down after 5 years.

I was told that yes, the Speedy is expensive more so than others but it is hand made individually and guaranteed for 25 years. 

A breeder friend of mine has hers for OVER 25 years and it works like a charm even the legs are still intact and rolling perfectly on the floor..

So when you think of a long term investment it is always better to spen a little more and have something that will last you a very long time.

Edemco are EXCELLENT dryers and yours is very good one.. Good choice..


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Feralpudel said:


> I recently bought the Edemco stand dryer with 4 legs and have been pleased.


I looked at this dryer at one point. Do you use this for the entire dry? Does it do well blowing the hair straight?

I will need to invest in a nice dryer soon. I also looked at the matergroom dryer thats similar to the one you got on petedge. I wonder how they compare.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:

If you dont upkeep show coat there is no reason to invest money in an expensive stand dryer. 

Expensive stand dryers such as Speedy V 1000 are good when you have to blow dry big hair.. and show coats.. but not pets.

FOr my pets I use the 4 horse power blaster and I love it.. It does the job as if you slicker blow dry the dog and this way you can also have the hair part and see if there are any skin issues etc.

I dont use any stand dryer on my pets, they are kept semi short and done only with the blaster and then slickered once to take out dead coat and tiny mats and they are done.

Show coats is a totally different story, they can not be done with a blaster UNLESS you know how to use it on long show coats. If you use it wrong the coat can spin and mat.

The stand dryer I use is only for my show coats not pets.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Rock* - your boy is getting more and more gorgeous as he matures !!! 

I LOVE your new kitchen : ))) BTW : ))) !!!! Hope we will get a video-tour when it is done : ))) !!!!

*Ora* - what dryer would you use on spoo in coat like this









(somewhat modified with less hair on the topknot and ears ; )

Thanks in advance !!!

PS: Winnow, I think this is your dog. I hope you do not mind me using this photo as an example of a beautiful groom . Please let me know if you do mind though.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Wish . We will have to catch up soon. Hope you had a wonderful summer!

Ora, thanks for the dryer tips. I've just been using the force on Jasper at home. I'll look into stand dryers.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

PS: Winnow, I think this is your dog. I hope you do not mind me using this photo as an example of a beautiful groom . Please let me know if you do mind though.[/QUOTE]

Winnow:

IS THIS your boy ?? OMG girl.... you got it made.. He is beautiful. 

That length of neck and beautiful top line, short backed, up on leg and I am taken by his strong foreface and underjaw... WOW and I dont usually say this lightely I really like him alot.

WHAT is his pedigree and how old is he? Is he on PPDB ?

Wishpoo:

Since this poo does not have a profuse and very long show coat nor does it need to be wraped and/or banded I would only use the forcedryer.

My force dryer is Metro 4 horse power I got at Pet Edge and love it.

Cole has profuse dense coat and I finish blow drying him in 1.5 hours and he is like velvet.. I just slicker him once and he is done.. The force dryer parts and at the same time straighten the heck out of the coat.. so no slicker needs to be used while blow drying.

When you use a stand dryer you have to slicker the coat in order to straighten it as you do not have the full volum force the Metro blaster provides you with..

I would suggest NOT doing puppies with the metro blaster, it is extremely noisy and puppies will be very turned off if you use this type of dryer on them..

Before I start a puppy, I put him/her on the table and just run the stand dryer for 10 minutes to let the puppy hear the noise and get used to it without fearing it If you start doing your puppy right away without giving him the chance to hear what the dryer is all about you can ruin your efforts into training him properly to be groomed. I do the same with the clippers, run them so pup can hear the noise and get accustomed to it.

Show coats.. only stand dryer.

Pet coats... only Metro 4 horse power blaster.

Rockporter:

You are welcome.. Be careful how you use the force dryer . My handler told me that you have to have a certain method with which not to have the ends of the hair shaft curl inside as it will mat. 

The only places I would blow dry with a force dryer is all the shaved parts, but NEVER the top knot, ears or neck hair.. This is Verboten, you should not even use a slicker on these areas as it can break coat.

Oh I also wanted to mention since you said you are going through hell with your boy's coat change.

I use a FANTASTIC but not cheap conditioner and leave it in the coat for 1/2 hour after I shampoo and rinse the dog. I put it full force on the dog and masage it lightely into the coat. Leave it for 1/2 hour and rinse it 60% out only.. leaving the rest in. Blow dry the coat as is.. you will NOT get a mat.. and brushing it will be easy for you... 

ALso never brush on dry coat.. Always have a spray bottle at your side to lightely mist the coat and always line brush, mist line brush, and so on until you do all the rows of hair , starting with the short places and working toward the top knot and neck hair.

Do not worry about tail or rump or leg hair these will always be scissored , worry about top knot, neck hair , hocks hair, and ears.. These places will never be shaved or scissored much so these are the areas you should concentrate on growing and gingerly treating.

the hair conditioner is for humans it is made in France by PHYTO

Sephora carries it and it is circa U.S. $38.00 for a large jar.

Get the PHYTO (for Ultra dry hair) PHYTOKARITE Ultra Nourishing Mask. of 6.7 ounces.

The most important thing to remember when growing coat is 
1. keeping a coat clean, and bathing/blow drying and conditioning it every week (during coat change) and every 10 days to 2 weeks post coat change
2. MOISTURIZING / Hydrating the coat .. so that the ends dont break and become dry.. worst thing for coat so keep it hydrated with the right products. If you use any shampoo off the shelf use only Hydrating Shampoo.
Nexus is good or AVEENO also.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks Ora, I will look for the conditioner you mentioned. Right now I use Plum Silky and Quicker Slicker because Julie does. I've been really pleased with it. Jasper's hair is super healthy and shiny. 

With the puppy coat the force dryer was fine. The puppy coat has been soooo easy to keep looking great. I can see that I'll need the stand dryer to get through the change. I also need to get better about combing dry hair, never worried about it since his hair was so resilient Up to this point.

Thanks so much for the tips!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters:

Am always willing to try new things. 
Where do you get these products you are using? I never heard of them.
Are they sold at Pet Edge ?


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Both products are from Nature's Specialties. I was really disappointed with the Chris Christensen products, so I asked Julie about Isle of Dogs but she didn't seem too crazy about them. She is the one who introduced me to Nature's Specialties. Really, I have been more than pleased with the results. 

Quicker Slicker

Plum Silky

We may not have the biggest coat in the show ring, but it's shiny, healthy and lovely to snuggle with LOL .


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what is the ratio of shampoo to water on this shampoo? i'd love to try it for poof. she's almost out of what i have her using.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters:
I am surprised Julie does not care for Ile Of Dogs , most use it quite successful and swear by it. Jenn grows beautiful coat with this brand.

But Hey I am willing to always try new stuff and sponge off new ideas from members of this forum so I just e-mailed this company to ask them to ship me the trial size for me to try.

I am glad it is working for you and I would love to try it too.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

faerie, I'm not sure. Honestly I squirt it on his back, add water, and suds up LOL. I'll go read the bottle in a bit. Here's the description from their website:

_Professional groomers #1 choice for the shampoo they trust and build their business on everyday. You will love this mild concentrated shampoo as much as they do for its ability to clean well, add texture, condition, and the wonderful lasting fragrance it's been known for. The Aloe Vera, vitamins and silk proteins enhance its conditioning powers while leaving the coat more manageable and with a brilliant sheen for days. This shampoo will soon be your #1 choice also and is safe for puppies and kittens over 6 weeks old.
Contains: a blend of vitamins & conditioners in a mild shampoo base. _

I'd definitely recommend getting Quicker Slicker, too, if you order from them. These products have been used on Jasper since his first pro-groom. The only other thing I've ever tried on him was Chris Christensen which were terribly disappointing.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Rockporters:
> I am surprised Julie does not care for Ile Of Dogs , most use it quite successful and swear by it. Jenn grows beautiful coat with this brand.
> 
> But Hey I am willing to always try new stuff and sponge off new ideas from members of this forum so I just e-mailed this company to ask them to ship me the trial size for me to try.
> ...


Ora, Honestly I don't even remember now why she didn't care for the I of D. Then again lots of people seem to swear by Chris Christensen and I wouldn't recommend or buy again. Perhaps just a different people/different tastes thing. 

It's hard to say how much of the coat thing is genetics or products. I know that Jasper's coat wasn't as easy to manage, and didn't look very good, with the CC products. It's been so easy to manage and care for up to this point that I have to believe at least some of it is from the products we use.

I'll look for old photos to see if I can find ones that show his coat better.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

faerie, The instructions say 1 part shampoo to 24 parts water, or use directly. I do the latter. I've also tried their Almond Crisp shampoo, but I like Plum Silky better.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters:

I also was disappointed with CC products. I cant recall exactely which one, but the coat was so matted a day after I used it.. GRRR so I discarded of them and gave them to my pet client..(she saved lots of $$) 

I will try the products you mentioned. Your boy seems to have a TON of coat for his age.. so it must be a good product and genetics ofcourse


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have heard Coat Handler does not leave residue increasing the matting, I use the conditioner and intend to get the shampoo. After Roxy's feedback she got when taking Enzo to a new groomer - I was sold, as the conditioner is amazing. I like good shampoos on my dogs, pets or show


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Olie:

I Used to use Coat handler it is very good depending on the type of coat.
If it is a soft coat I would not recommend it as it can be somewhat heavy but it is good for the dense cottony coats.
My handler Jenn hates it.. dunno why ??


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

whitepoodles said:


> Olie:
> 
> I Used to use Coat handler it is very good depending on the type of coat.
> If it is a soft coat I would not recommend it as it can be somewhat heavy but it is good for the dense cottony coats.
> My handler Jenn hates it.. dunno why ??


I am sure everyone has their likes differently but I trust what works........and smells good too LOL! I have wanted to try Isle of Dogs also, I have heard good things about that and the Silky Plum gets rave reviews on here.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I am going to try the Silky plum.
Always good to try new stuff.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

I've not used Coat Handler, may check that out sometime.

Jasper and Nat are getting groomed as we speak. Julie and Emily had apparently seen Jas while with Eve last week, and expected him to be a matted mess still. I guess Emily went out to say hi to him and felt the mats. They were really impressed with my bathing and de-matting job . (yay me? LOL) Quicker Slicker and patience... 

Will try to get photos of the clean duo but it's hard to do on my own.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is a hottie! Love him!

Rockporters...aren't YOU Beth Glassman??


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> He is a hottie! Love him!
> 
> Rockporters...aren't YOU Beth Glassman??



Thanks Cherie!

Last time that I checked that's who I am . Although there are days that I might like to try being someone else LOL.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Rockporters said:


> Thanks Cherie!
> 
> Last time that I checked that's who I am . Although there are days that I might like to try being someone else LOL.



LOL Beth, Why? You look great.. Post a photo of yourself here and let us be the judge of it...


----------

